# YIPPIE (about business permit)



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

After waiting several months to get the 6th and final permit to be allowed to start working in the business,
they phoned my business partner and told they will come to do inspection.
Left to see what that mean and how long time we will need to wait after that.
So "YIPPIE" can have been much to early 🤣 
but at least something happen.

Some bad timing though to happen exactly when we have much work to start the second business (which need less permits, only one extra if they interpreete it as I do  otherwice 3, but the other two we can get fast.)


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Why has it taken so long and is the on-site inspection the fire brigade?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Why has it taken so long and is the on-site inspection the fire brigade?


 Most have been very slow. Just the business registration took 5 MONTHS!!! Suppoused to take 30 minutes... 

There are a lot of permits needed in Phils, partly different depending of which business.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

A new business registration doesn't take 30 minutes....but i still cannot understand why it would take 5 months. It should only take two weeks at most.
I know about the permits and the only one that has become a bit strict is the fire inspection. When Duterte became president he gave the fire officers new uniforms, shiny badges and at least double the pay, so they do sometimes check the business/property.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> A new business registration doesn't take 30 minutes....


 I know, but Business centre information said 30 minutes 🤣


magsasaja said:


> but i still cannot understand why it would take 5 months. It should only take two weeks at most.


 Officials screwed up so much so its close to be enough to a comedy serie 
Worst was first DTI which step would have been IMPOSSIBLE to register if I wouldnt have been stubborn.
Longest time took BIR not giving us any Registation number - until I got the idea to tell them we cant pay tax if they dont register us. 


magsasaja said:


> I know about the permits and the only one that has become a bit strict is the fire inspection. When Duterte became president he gave the fire officers new uniforms, shiny badges and at least double the pay, so they do sometimes check the business/property.


 I havent noticed anything becoming stricter, but some handlings are extreemly slooooow. I have no idea if less bad in cities, but in distant parts of provinces most handlers dont reem to know nor doing anything themselve except forwarding to and from province capital... 
And we havent got answer still about how to handle a tax thing, which we asked BIR almost a year ago...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I understand it’s probably frustrating at first. Gets quiet easy once you know the system and people you have to deal with at each department.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> I understand it’s probably frustrating at first. Gets quiet easy once you know the system and people you have to deal with at each department.


 If you by "gets quiet easy" mean bribing, we refuse that, except we paid "snacks" to get an enginere survey much faster. A paper handler asked for a "loan" but we decided to my business partner answer "I dont have money to lend out, I have borrowed myself to start this business". PERHAPS thats why its so slow to get for us  BUT some depend of handlers INCOMPETENCE. If I wouldnt have been stubborn and managed to find contact info to their system developer, we would still be locked in a registration step.
In remote province we dont get to know the deciders, because the local handlers just forward almost everything to the province capital office, I guess because concerning many things they dont have a clue how to do it...

The handlings making it take 5 months only to get registered were so crazy so it became comic, so I laught at it 🤣
but waiting almost a year allready for this last needed permit to be allowed to start working, I bother some about, but not so much for myself,, its much worse for the poor. who wait at geting work.
So instead of become frustrated I am starting a second business now 🤣 which dont need any more permit than them we have allready to,make the PREPARINGS. Planning started a while agho, my business partner started a week ago modificating equipment and some others started yesterday clearing where the raw material and manufactory will be - which DONT need permit to build by its at Agricultural land - but we will need permit to produce in the manufactory. We need to wait until end of rain period to build the manufactory and the raw material will not be ready in 6 months anyway. I hope the missing permit - an other than the one we miss for the first business - for this manufactory will be ready then.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

No, i have never bribed any government official when doing business.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ditto but Ben did once and I wasn't happy,,,,, 500 pesos to make a motorbike license into a car license at the desk. Never drove a car in his life but got a car license,,,,,, the rest is history.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

